# Don't Drink and Engineer



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Maybe the security folks at Aristo-Craft need to tighten their standards a bit. I found this guy attempting to run my GP-40.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

"I say!"


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

And like any of us are surprised ????????????? 

Looks like they modeled that one after Goergie.... 


I kid cause well, look at the dude..................
















This would have been better.


HE HE HE


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

You guy's have it all wrong he is the son of Jack Elam!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Reminds me of an old riddle/joke: Two trains are headed toward each other on a single-track mainline. One train is run by a Norwegian engineer. The other train's engineer is drunk. Why won't the trains collide?

Answer: Because Norse is Norse and Souse is Souse and never the twain shall meet.









Well, I guess you just had to be there.

Have fun anyway,
David Meashey


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

How Rude









This guy probably had this deformity since birth









You guys are laughing at him.









I am appalled










JJ


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By JackM on 29 Dec 2010 03:42 PM 
Maybe the security folks at Aristo-Craft need to tighten their standards a bit. I found this guy attempting to run my GP-40.










Naw! That's the quality control guy!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

*Could have a congenital thing called nystagmus, but can't tell uless his eye is moving!* 
But just like JJ.....SHAME ON YOUS'!









Bubba


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

OH MY GOODNESS!

Maybe this poor fellow is suffering from opti-rectosis[/i]. This condition is caused when a branch forms on an optic nerve, then the branch grows down through the body until it attaches itself to the rectum. Suffers of opti-rectosis[/i] tend to have a really Sh*tty outlook on life!

(The Devil made me do it!







)

David Meashey


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Andre Anderson on 29 Dec 2010 05:13 PM 
You guy's have it all wrong he is the son of Jack Elam!









Now there is a interesting story. I think Jack Elam was a accountant. His eyesight got so bad he could not do books any more so he became a good actor.

I liked him 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Aw he got promoted from Electrics where he was advised to keep one eye on the rails and one on the wire...old habits are hard to break!


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Liked him? He was an Icon of that era of cowboy movies!!!!!!!

Not the same with out him OR a number of the other Icons of that same era!!!! Our loss!!! 

There have been numerous newer westerns done to date that have been good but no actors I would have the same feelings about as the Icons from that era, if you grew up in that era and you saw the movies you are well aware of those Icons, which Jack Elam was one of the great ones....the list would be a long one!
Just to name a few!

Lee Marvin, Robet Mitchum, Bruce Dern, Robert Holden, Ernest Borgnine, Dub Taylor, Warren Oates, Ben Johnson, and a host of others!!!! Of course The Duke!!!!!

Bubba


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

He is just doing a great job; 1 eye on the tracks and 1 eye on the overhead signals. 
What are you complaining about; it's the perfect engineer!! ;-)


----------

